# Favourite NON BL authors/books



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

We all know Dan Abnet's awesome. He doesn't need to hear it over and over again, or his head will explode, ruining our chances to find out what happens to the first and only forever.

Lets throw some rep at non gw authers as a way to trade some good tips, and to maybe encourage some people to dip their toes into the wider world of literacy, in which there are literally 1000s of amazing worlds to explore.

I'll split my tips into a few different categories:

Fantasy:

David Gemmell - Sadly now deceased, may the king RIP. Perfect starting point: Legend

Raymond E. Feist: Perfect starting point (from now on 'PSP'): Magician

Robin Hobb: PSP: Assassins Apprentice

George RR Martin: PSP: A game of thrones.

Scott Lynch: PSP: The lies of locke lamora - Seriously amazing new author

Steph Swainson: PSP: The year of our war

China Mieville: PSP: Perdido street station/the scar (perdido introduces the world, but the scar is the better book)


Science Fiction:

Peter F. Hamilton: PSP: Pandora Star

Alastair Reynalds: PSP: Chasm City

Iain M Banks: PSP: The Player of Games or Use of Weapons


Non Fiction:

Jared Diamond: These arn't an easy read by any means, but both are fascinating subjects, and you'll get a lot out of them. Diamond is an excellent author presenting complex material in a digestible way: 'Guns germs and steel' and 'Collapse'


----------



## NeckbeardEpidemic (Aug 4, 2008)

Chuck Palahniuk - favorite author all around. he has an amazing dark humor in all of his books/stories.
Frank Herbert - favorite sci-fi. Aside from 40k Dune would probably be my favorite universe and Herbert made the originals all by himself.
Fantasy is tough but J.R.R. Tolkien would be my all time favorite. Kinda cheesy but truly the Hobbit probably summed up everything I could want in a fantasy book.
Poems/Short Stories go to Poe. I usually hate poetry but he was brilliant with words.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I agree on poe for the short stories. I love the Masque of the Red Death.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm maybe not the target audience, as on the whole I've been pretty disapointed by the BL books I've read.

Lord of the Rings I've been going back to for 30 years. I can't think of any other book I can say that about.

I still re-read David Gemmell's and Guy Gavriel Kay's (Fionavar) books every now and then, as well as Peter Morwood's "Horse Lord" series. Michael Scott Rohan and/or Allan Scott I've generally found to be readable too.

For sci-fi, I like Iain ("M") Banks, hate Hamilton (only read one, maybe not a fair sample, but hated it and have no desire to read more). Brian Aldiss is class (though patchy) - try the "Helliconia" trilogy, but avoid the "Barefoot in the Head"/"Eighty Minute Hour" 60s psychedelia is my recommendation... fun to write, no doubt, but unrewarding to read I found. William Gibson also, when I'm in the mood.

Geoff Ryman is great, but unclassifyable. There's a guy called something Stroud, wrote a book about a demon called Bartimaeus, that I think is great but can't actually remember the title, something like "The Amulet of Samarkand", it's excellent.

Oh too many to list really...

:bibliophile cyclops:


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

I really must second Poe and Diamond. 

Other than that...

Orson Scott Card- the Ender series is an awesome read
Douglas Adams- If you haven't read the Hitchiker's Guide series yet, do so. Immediately. You'll realize the significance of my username, at the very least :biggrin: 
Shakespeare- I can't get enough of the man. I even read the plays. It's beautiful language. But see his plays live, if at all possible-it's something everyone should experience at least once 
Jasper Fforde- His Nursery Crime and Thursday Next series are both incredible, and hysterical, reads. Particularly if you're relatively well-versed in English literature in general. 

And finally, Tolkien. He's been mentioned already, but I've gotta give the man some props. I wrote my first book report (in fourth grade) on 'The Fellowship of the Ring,' and I've not gone a year since without reading at least two books of the trilogy. Truly a modern classic.


----------



## Talonmaster Raptoris (Jul 5, 2008)

Raymond E fiest is cool....
But what the hell man, how come no one says R.A Salvatore???:angry: The legend of Drizzt series is a benchmark of fantasy literature!!!! maybe I'm just that much of a nerd.....


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

My favourite non GW author would have to be without a doubt Clive Barker, he is a daring and visionary author in my opinion and I would quite happily rank him right up there with my other favourites Tolkien and HP Lovecraft. 
David Gemmel I'm afraid to say very quickly became boring but Legend and Waylander are briliant books.
Another great who I don't think has been mentioned yet is the wonderful Terry Pratchett, a true great!


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

my favourite not GW author would be either R.A. Salvatore and Richard Knack
(Salvatore is better)

Salvatore wrote the books about Drizzt Do'Urden if any else if familiar wit forgotten realms theres also D&D minis out for both Drizzt and Artemis Entreri both awesome characters wit intriguing storylines ive followed Drizzt since i could read chapter books he was in fact my first with 40k comin in second. ive read atleast all 20-25 books about him and all were very good!

Knack wrote some of the best Warcraft and Diablo novels like day of the dragon and the War of the Ancients trilogy any else like these 2?

i agree wit talonmaster. how come noone says Salvatore?!?!?!?! thats a major benchmark in the fantasy genre cmon people!!!!!!!


----------



## NorthernTau (Jun 24, 2008)

R.A. Salvatore is by far my favorite! I was glad to see a few people start to bring him up. I have read all of the Forgotten Realms trilogies..must number in the twenties, along with the Cleric Quintet and Demonwars Saga...have read all twice and some three or four times. Incredible author, with benchmark setting character development and interrelationships. Anyone who has not read any of his books should at least give the Dark Elf Trilogy a read. You won't be disappointed!

Second favorite would be Terry Goodkind. I just finished the Sword of Truth series..amazing. Though be ready for a long haul of reading; twelve books at about 800 pages each.

As far as science fiction writing goes I have to give props to Isaac Asimov, may he RIP. Given the fact that he was writing his books half a century ago, they are still current and very addictive. His writing was very advanced for his time. If you are going to try any of his books, read the foundation series. VERY entertaining.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

By far, Greh Farshtey is my favourite author


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Favorite Author: Jules Verne/Jeff Long. A tie; Jules Verne is a superb adventure writer and knew his way around modern (and usually _postmodern_) technology. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea was a most excellent novel, though I never read the sequels. Jeff Long wrote, among other great novels, _The Descent._ Some of you may remember the movie by the same name, which righteously sucked _ass._ The book was on the totally opposite end of the scale, as was the sequel. Anything Long writes is just plain _awesome._

Favorite Poet: Robert Frost. That's an easy choice because I hate poetry. However, Frost creates images and conveys emotions that stopped me from putting down a collection of his life's work down; I read the entire book in a week. I even named a character in a short story I wrote for school after him because Frost's poetry summed the character up so well; lonely, nostalgic, endearing, but overall, content and optimistic.

Just my humble opinion!


----------



## Talonmaster Raptoris (Jul 5, 2008)

YES!!!! finally someone agrees with me!!:good::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
NorthernTau, is the cleric quintet series any good?? I seen it at a store, but chose Horus Rising instead please asvise!


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

Loren Coleman. Randall Bills. Michael Stackpole. The first two are friends so I am a little biased, but they have written some of the best BattleTech and other Sci-Fi books I have ever read. I don't care much for Stackpole's Star Wars stuff, but I love his BattleTech fiction.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

for me its got to be R a salvatore, David Gemmell, Raymond E Fiest, Terry Pratchett and Robert Jordan the wheel of time was an epic masterpiece these are the authors whose books i can reread time after time, with robert jordans you had to as he took so long to bring out the next one.


----------



## NorthernTau (Jun 24, 2008)

Talonmaster Raptoris said:


> YES!!!! finally someone agrees with me!!:good::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> NorthernTau, is the cleric quintet series any good?? I seen it at a store, but chose Horus Rising instead please asvise!


Yeah I enjoyed the Cleric Quintet a lot! The books are a little smaller, so faster to get through, giving closure faster on each storyline. I definitely recommend it. 

And of course it ties in with the Dark Elf books. Drizzt has contact a few times with Cadderly, Danica, and the dwarves. I'm actually going to give the series another read after posting in this thread.

Good to meet another fan Raptoris =)


----------



## Zorenthewise (Aug 7, 2008)

As an English major, I feel I have to put my two cents in here.

Ernest Hemmingway ranks high on my list in terms of characters and complex emotional writing. He's a great author, and everyone should read at least one of his books. John Steinbeck is a close second as well.

Orson Scott Card, Isaac Asimov, and Douglass Adams are my favorite science fiction authors, and as a hopeful science fiction novelist myself, I find the first two to be quite inspiring and the last one just amazing.  

I noticed someone mentioned Iain Banks earlier. The Culture series was entertaining, but Banks isn't the greatest author. Needs to work on flow and conherency, especially in the book Matter. My favorite of all the characters in the book was completely nonconsequential to the plot! There were random stories about him surviving assassination attempts and his moral development, but there was no purpose to it. Just a good build up and an anticlimatic instant death. A good writer, but he doesn't know how to end a book. Then again, I am critical in my approach to reading Science Fiction due to my desire to write it.

When it comes to Fantasy, I'm not too picky. I don't take a critical eye to Fantasy, and love RA Salvatore's works. Margaret Weiss and Tracy Hickman wrote some fun stuff too, and their lesser known Sovereign Stone Trilogy is my personal favorite. Well, save for Tolkein of course, but he's on a whole other level. Oh, and Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time series is fun as well, but tremendously lengthy!

When it comes to poetry, I like Poe, Frost, Whitman, and the unknown bard that first thought up Beowulf. Oh, and don't get me started on how I like Shakespeare


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I thought that the cleric quintet was weak. Almost like he lowered his target audience by 6,7 years. As for the Drizzt books, well, does anyone else get the feeling salvatore just doesnt know where he's going with the characters? His recent efforts just seem to meander around. Gotta love the dark elf trilogy though.

I was beginning to feel a little similar about Feist, but he's really ramped it up in the last couple of books. Makes me wonder why I ever doubted him, sniff...

I've got a big problem with Robert Jordan, every time i try to read the first wheel of time book, I get bored. For me, it just seems like he rewrote lord of the rings, but with different names. I've heard that the series gets better, but I've never been able to break through the first barrier, and with so many other good books to read, well it doesn't really seem worth the effort.

I thought Stackpole's star wars books were fantastic, and probably the best expanded universe stuff about. I'd know, I've got all the EU books apart from the latest series and the crap purportedly surrounding the rumoured trilogy of prequals, I'm glad lucas never made more than 3 star wars films, good to know he knew when to cut his losses before he defiled one of the seminal landmarks in science fiction. After the epic New Jedi Order series, well, the newer stuff has been a real letdown. The dark nest series was, well, horsecrap.


----------



## Talonmaster Raptoris (Jul 5, 2008)

I forgot to mention sarah ash.
Tears of Artamon trilogy awesome


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

neilbatte said:


> for me its got to be R a salvatore, David Gemmell, Raymond E Fiest, Terry Pratchett and Robert Jordan the wheel of time was an epic masterpiece these are the authors whose books i can reread time after time, with robert jordans you had to as he took so long to bring out the next one.


Oh well, I thought I was going to be to first to mention Pratchett. Surprised that I haven't seen Heinlein though. Going along with Panda though, Feist is an amazing read.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

David Gemmel is excellent. The Waylander books and John Shannow stand out.

Clive Barker, very cool. Weaveworld is exceptional.

Orson Scott Card. Ender's Game and Ender's Shadow are very good, ignore the rest.

David Eddings. The Belgariad series and Mallorean series stand out.

Stephen King. Nuff said.

John Twelve Hawks. The Traveller was a brilliant debut.

Terry Pratchett. Perfect when you need some light relief.

Robin Hobb. The Assassin's series excellent. Also the Liveship books.

Raymond Feist. Magician is my favourite fantasy novel of all time. Leaves LotR in the shade.

A few years ago I would have put Robert Jordan on this list, but he dragged out the series way too long. It was like he didn't know how to finish it off. And, as we now know, he didn't. RIP.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Nything by David Gemmell, my favourites from him are Echoes of the Great Song and and Sword in the Storm.
God damn shame he is no longer with us.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I forgot to mention there are two more David Gemmel books that I did like but I can't remember for the life of me what they were called. One was about a group of Vampire knights and the other was about a female outlaw (I think) if anyone knows what they are I would be very greatful!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

normtheunsavoury said:


> I forgot to mention there are two more David Gemmel books that I did like but I can't remember for the life of me what they were called. One was about a group of Vampire knights and the other was about a female outlaw (I think) if anyone knows what they are I would be very greatful!


Knights of Dark Renown, and Ironhand's Daughter.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Knights of Dark Renown, and Ironhand's Daughter.


Thanks, I am now very grateful!


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

Clive Barker is my favourite author. Every one of his books really drags you into the world he creates and keeps you there for hours.

I also like Stephen King. I know this is a strange thing to say about such a successful author, but he's very under-rated.

Others include Peter Straub, Richard Laymon and Tolkien.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Fiction
Frank Herbert
George R.R. Martin
J.R.R. Tolkien
Stephen King (well, 50% of his stuff. Half is among my favorite, half is among the worst tripe I've ever endured)
Ken Kesey
John Steinbeck
William Shakespeare
Christopher Marlow
Ha Jin
H.P. Lovecraft
Edgar Allen Poe

Nonfiction
Robert K. Massie
Antony Beevor
Pierre Berton
Barbara Tuchman
Gordon W. Prange


----------



## Verlaran (Jul 21, 2008)

Isaac Asimov's foundation is a great set of books. I'm about to start Foundation & Earth, the last one i think. 

Never relly got into any of his other books though.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

R A Salvatore is one of mine, for the Drizzt series mainly.

Timothy Zhan, for the three books set after the Star Wars films.

Margaret Weis and Tracy Hickman, for anything Dragonlance up until they ripped the heart out of their own world with summer flame.

Hermin Melville for Moby Dick, excellent book, worth a read by anyones standards

C S Lewis, for the Chronicles of Narnia.

Stephin King, mainly for It, Pet semetary, Salems lot and a few others. Most of the films I've seen based on his books have been a big let down sadly.

JJR Tolklien- but only for the Hobbit, as it is a nicely written story. However I must admit I have always found Lord of the Rings slow and pondersome, going to try and read it after several other Fantasy books was hard. Although to be fair I like strong female characters, which in Lotr there aren't, Arwen and Eowyn partial appearances don't measure up. But in general I don't actually like the way it is written. I can see why he said (or someone who knew him well, it was on a programme about the books I saw ages ago so I can't remember which,) said he struggled writing it.

Luo Guanzhong - for the historical novel 'Romance of the Three Kingdoms' its on odd read, especially as I read online, (need to find an actual printed one if I can) but its very interesting.
Thats all I can think of atm.


----------



## BrainFreeze (Oct 9, 2008)

hmm lets see what I can come up with here.

Neil Gaiman - American Gods is an execellent book, along with Neverwhere and Anansi Boys he has a good selection of novelt to pick from. Though if you are even slightly interested in comics pick up Sandman.

C.S. Freidman - The Coldfire trilogy is an interesting mix of sci-fi/fantasy that is pulled off well, also the Magister Trilogy has a very good start with the one book out so far.

Patrick Rothfuss - His first and only book out so far "The Name of the Wind" has to be one of the best books i've read in a long time, the next book in the series will release in April of 09.

George R.R. Martin - The only possible complaint here is that it takes to long for the books to be released..

Christopher Moore - The book "Lamb: The Chronicles according to Biff, Christ's childhood pal". Has to be one of the best books that i've read, where else do you get the answers to life's most perplexing questions such as.."Can an elephant do Yoga?" and "Could Jesus Christ fit into my backpack?".

Douglas Prestion & Lincoln Child - Mostly half mystical mystery stuff, though they make for a good story. The Pendergast series which startes with "The Relic" will keep you reading for awhile.

Clive Barker - Weaveworld and Imajica are both great, though Imajica comes in around 850 pages so prepare for a long read.

There are most likely more to list but my brain is fried right now..


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hell I though I had posted here and I was floored when I learned David Gemmell had passed away. That blows.

Favorites:

Margret Weis and Tracey Hickman, mainly their early work but their new Legends revisted have been great, 5th age blows.

RA Salvator: Really enjoy his early work, and mainly only his FR books though some of his other books have been decent.

David Gemmell: Loved his books, period

J.K. Rowling: Yeah I am a Harry fan, deal with it.

Terry Pratchett: When you want to read something taht really makes no sense

Tom Clancy: Read almost everyone of his books, love his series.

P.T. Deutermann: Military/law enforment finction at its best IMHO.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Stephen King: The Man is just an absolute legend, writes about people as people really are. Needful Things was an absolute Masterpiece; my favourite stand alone book ever... And the Dark Tower series is simply Mind Boggling, if you haven't read it you NEED to do it. I insist that you do!

Salvatore: ... Not too sure anymore, I really did enjoy the Drizzt series but now I am sick to death of Drow... Whether it was his inspiration or coincidence Drow were everywhere... (I don't know if you've ever been to DeviantArt.... *shudder*)

James Barcly: I loved the Raven series, a band of realistic heroes and very enjoyable to read. Never got past Elfsorrow but I didnt want to continue after it...

Terry Pratchett: A Legend if there has ever been one! Read his books for as long as I can remember,


----------



## Talonmaster Raptoris (Jul 5, 2008)

okay I just read the troy series by david gemmel.
HOLY SHIT!!!! that was truly epic, though differing from the version in the Illiad. anywho he is now up on top with my favourite authors!!!


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

A couple of names spring to mind, some of which have already been mentioned:

Bernard Knight - did a series based in Exeter in 1190's, with the main character (Sir John de Wolfe) as the Crowner whose role is to investigate murders etc.

Clive Cussler
George R R Martin
Tom Clancy
M A R Barker
Raymond E Feist (though I do have a problem with him, which followers of Tekumel will understand) 
H P Lovecraft
Agatha Christie


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

Iain M Banks: 
The Player of Games ,
Use of Weapons, 
The Algebraist, (crazy book, i love it)
Consider Phlebas, (easy read , would make a nice movie)
Look to Windward, 
Feersum Endjinn, (hard reading...great concept and rewarding to those that read it cover to cover).
Excession, 
Matter (I did not like the ending).

Robert Reed:
The Well of Stars 
Marrow
(loved both books)

----

and fantasy... 

julian may :
The Many-coloured Land (The Saga of the Exiles) <read them all and then get ....>...Galactic Milieu Trilogy, No 3.

Raymond Feist:
Magician .... the first book great , the follow-ons are cat sick.


----------

